# Who likes Homestarrunner?



## Thorondor (Oct 16, 2003)

Who else here loves www.homestarrunner.com? I especially love the Strong Bad Emails! I think that webpage is one of the funniest on the web.


----------



## BranMuffin (Oct 17, 2003)

CGNU is the place to be!
*Wonders if anyone remembers his dancing Strong Bad avatar.*


----------



## Thorondor (Oct 20, 2003)

If you haven't experience this site, you should look th these:

The first time Stunt Double The Bird The process Lures and Jigs 

Enjoy!


----------



## Snaga (Oct 28, 2003)

No two people are not on fire.... awwww!!!!


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Nov 1, 2003)

I especially love the Trog Dor one. I've been going to HSR for about 6 months, and have spent whole nights just sitting at my computer and watching them until I finaly managed to catch up to the current ones. And I agree, the SB Emails are probably the best feature. Although I do like that cartoon about Coach Z and how he can'd say job, but rather "jorb" and "jaaayyyoooorrrbb." Hilarious. Anywho, HSR is AWESOME! OMG, I just can't get enough of it! I even have a bunch of songs/vocals downloaded onto my computer. One of them is "It's about time! Why don't you go outside or something... _nerd_." Man, I love HSR! Long live Strongbadia!


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 1, 2003)

homestar runner rocks!! i love that site...stongbad email lol


----------



## Thorondor (Nov 2, 2003)

I love the halloween cartoon. Strongbad, The Cheat, and Strongmad are going around egging and tp'ing houses and the king of Town shows up and says _What's up guys? What are we doin here, making Omelettes? Going to the Bathroom? Cause I'm cool with that!_

and later...Strongbad:_All will tremble at the crack of our eggs and the hush of our two-ply toilet paper! _King of Town:_I know how to use Toilet paper! Let me Try!_


----------



## Turin (Apr 4, 2004)

I've known about the site for a while now but I just decided to check it out a couple days ago. Right now my favorite characters are Strong Sad and The King of Town .


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 15, 2005)

*Homestar Runner*

Any other fans out there? I've seen a few avatars and quotes and stuff..just wondering...

www.homestarrunner.com


----------



## Thorondor (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Homestar Runner*

Heck yeah I love Homestarrunner.com! Especially the strongbad emails. I even went so far as to making myself a nametag at work that says:

Trogdor​The Burninator​​Of course no one at work knows what it means, but hey they're just ignorant...​​​Favorite Line:​​Homestar Runner: Homestarrunner.net....It's Dot Com!​


----------



## Elorendil (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Homestar Runner*

I have only one thing to say about this: TROGDOR FOREVER!!!

I love Homestarrunner.com! I was just on there last night. I like the Trogdor game. Burninating peasants is fun


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Homestar Runner*

That is the best line indeed Thorondor!


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Homestar Runner*

The emails are rather droll. Haven't investigated the rest of the site in depth, though.


----------



## Turin (Feb 21, 2005)

StrongBad emails rock. My favorite one so far is sbemail22 . The peasant quest trailer rocks too.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 6, 2005)

Weeeeee! E.Blackstar deeply loves Homestarrunner. *points to Deep Thought*


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 8, 2005)

mainly for SBemails.... i've been going to that site for years. way before tshirts were involved


----------

